# vg30 removal



## ritchey (Nov 7, 2009)

i have a 1993 nissan hardbody 4x4 with the v6 in it and the engine caught on fire!!!! so i start to remove the engine but i can't find the lift point for the engine hoist can someone tell where the lift points are?


----------

